# Trimming nails



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Do you all trim your LGDs nails? I want to trim them, especially the double dew claws in the back but my husband says their nails are for defense. We have coyotes around, but really haven't seen any in our pasture since we put the dogs out there a year ago. No other predators for the dogs to worry about


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I don't have an lgd but I can't see how having long dewclaws would be self defense. Those things rip off so easily I can't see what use they would be!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I think all the claws need a trim, not just the dew claws. I just don't see his point that the long nails are their defense. I think their bite would be their defense


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah, long nails on a dog can actually hinder their movements, not to mention the pain.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Well he always says ok when I hear from the "gurus" on the forum  lol. So I'm just going to trim them


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah, dogs don't use their nails as defense and those dewclaws rip off as mentioned. Overgrown nails are more apt to catch and break and overgrown nails effect the foot by spreading the toes causing discomfort. If you don't trim them the quicks grow out and it becomes harder to keep the nails cut short.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

They'll both be getting trims this weekend. Fortunately for us both they have white nails


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I learned the hard way to keep my LGD's nails trimmed the winter before last when his dewclaw had grown a all the way around and back in and he was bleeding


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ouch, yikes. Surprsingly their nails aren't very long. But we have hard dry ground. The dew claws need trimming, but not much


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, trim the dew claws.


----------

